
Mapping FinFisher’s Continuing Proliferation - cinquemb
https://citizenlab.org/2015/10/mapping-finfishers-continuing-proliferation/
======
tinco
Wow, this is a really detailed report, well worth browsing through. It not
only shows the technical characteristics of FinFishers proliferation, but also
has short stories on each countries' server, who the operator might be and the
political and judicial context.

------
orf
Fun fact: Finfisher offer pentest services, but they just take the money and
outsource the tests to contractors for half the price.

I'm also alarmed at the number of European countries using this software...

~~~
pascalmemories
> I'm also alarmed at the number of European countries using this software...

Why? A number of EU countries have set up front companies to re-sell their spy
agencies skills in mass surveillance to assorted dictators and despots. They
need a test-bed for development and the local population is the obvious
choice. What they are reselling is always the previous generation while they
use the new, more advanced and intrusive version locally.

It's all about protecting the children and keeping us safe from terrorists.
It's not about mass surveillance. Honest. And look at the money made by
exporting our technology!

------
hobs
I laughed at the fact that they revealed the master location information via
googling "what is my ip" and checking out the weather report.

~~~
A010
If the FF didn't leave any trace and its proxies are fully transparent, do you
think there's a way to detect that?

~~~
hobs
Some sort of timing attack? It also might be possible for google to detect
them and shut them down since they use their services to route all the proxied
requests to, but that would probably be difficult.

------
gnu8
What's the next step? How do we stop this?

